

Mug-Shot Industry Will Dig Up Your Past, Charge You to Bury It Again - spottiness
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/08/mugshots/

======
spottiness
The article says that the mug-shot was removed after Cabibi paid $399 to
RemoveSlander.com, however I found this: (not sure if the same Cabibi, but at
least from Utah and aprox same age) [http://www.bustedmugshots.com/utah/salt-
lake-city/troy-phil-...](http://www.bustedmugshots.com/utah/salt-lake-
city/troy-phil-cabibi/3227412)

